# How fast you guys are?



## canadatom (Jan 6, 2013)

My friend can easily go up to 60-70 KM/HOUR on blue, but I am stuck on this speed because I am afraid of going fast, what about you guys?


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

I think once you become more confident then you can go faster


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't try to ride as fast as your friends just to keep up. It's ok to push yourself but stay in a range you feel comfortable. You'll get faster automaticly the more experience you gain.

The guys I'm riding with do 100+kmh on the easy to overview runouts of our resort, but they have 20+ years experience. 125 was max one of them hit on our perfectly groomed and empty black slope (with reducing wind break by riding without jacket). 

Albeit I'm riding many moons, my limits are well below. I'm rather cautious and my top speed depends a lot on the board I'm riding. With my long/stiff Jones Flagship 158 I do 80kmh with confidence AND fun. But with my shorter softer Ride Farah 153 I'm only confident up to 70kmh. Hit 90kmh with the Flagship once, but this was beyond my "comfort speed limit". Not because of the board, it still was completely stable, but for me this speed was simply too scary.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

x2 what's been said already! 2011/12 was my first full season riding and try as I might, I couldn't crack 30 mph!! 

Conditions will probably play a big part in your comfort level too! Late this season, we got some really good snow. Conditions were great on the groomers & I blasted past that 30 mph goal & maxed out around 48-49 mph! Now I am pretty comfortable cruising the groomers in the 35 mph range while I look for places to really fly!!  Of course all of this was on some pretty great snow! Now if it's really hard or Icy? My confidence takes a BIG nose dive & I'm not willing to go anywhere near that fast!

First few months riding in spring of 2011, I took a couple of _HARD_ slams on the bulletproof shit & it still freaks me out a bit when it gets like that so I slow _WAY_ down! (_...next season gonna see about getting a board with some of the more aggressive magna traction tech & see if that helps De-wussify me some!!_) 

Next season,.. 55+ mph???? ...maybe! :dunno: 

[Edit]
Oh yeah,.. Tiny, crowded hills & resorts like we have here in MI. can put a limit on your speed too! Some day's it's like riding in a Pinbball machine dodging all the skier's n shit!! :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. faster than you

2. slow the fuck down you are already going too fast

:cheeky4:

3. the gps on your phone is inaccurate anyway unless you use an app like ski tracks that adds slope into the equation.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuuuuuck Boulder.........I always find it funny to fuck with Boulderites. Whenever it comes up in conversation, "So.....where do you live?". Boulderite says, "We just relocated to Boulder....couple blocks from Pearl St." I immediately reply, "Oh.....I'm so sorry!". The confused look on their face always makes me smile!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> 3. the gps on your phone is inaccurate anyway unless you use an app like ski tracks that adds slope into the equation.


Why is this? I thought speed was speed?

Curious because I use ski tracks and as of late an app called maprika, because it overlays your runs on the resort map. 

In Maprika it tracks speed, but I don't think it tracks slope and have no idea if it takes that into account.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Why is this? I thought speed was speed?
> 
> Curious because I use ski tracks and as of late an app called maprika, because it overlays your runs on the resort map.
> 
> In Maprika it tracks speed, but I don't think it tracks slope and have no idea if it takes that into account.


because math and stuff, pretty sure even ski tracks is not doing the math realtime speed/slope, but using an average....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you look at someone going straight down, like a skydiver, and your above him it appears like they are moving really slow with exception to whatever forward momentum they are carrying. If you look at him from the side he is hauling ass. Gps can't differentiate from the angles that you are approaching the earth so the speed it will see is based on how fast of a forward motion you have. If your going 100mph down a 45 degree slope it would track around 50mph unless something is adjusting for the slope/angle of approach.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^x2^^









Both these lines are the same length. If GPS sees you've taken 2 min. to travel both of these and slope is not accounted for accurately,.. It believes it took you the same time to travel a shorter distance! Thus it tells you you were moving slower!!!

(_...explains why I'm a "Speed Demon" on the Bunny hill and a fucking Scaredy Cat Pussy on anything steep!!!! Yeah, that's it!!!_)  :laugh::laugh::laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've used garmin connect for my tracking, both using cell phone tracking apps, and a proper GPS watch. GPS on it's own is able to determine your elevation (remember it's triangulating or multi-angulating off satellites, so it measures how far you are away from each satellite, and calculates where the spheres line up).

Nevertheless, garmins website corrects for elevation using USGS data (as far as I know)... So it SHOULD be calculating for actual speed on the slope, not just horizontal speed.

That said, and I've said it before: Phone GPSs suck. STOP COMPARING TOP SPEEDS! In my experience, phones seem to vastly over estimate the top speed for the day, and it's wildly inaccurate. I experienced 10-20 km/h swings in top speed from day to day.

After switching to a GPS watch, my speeds dropped to a more reasonable level, and the difference between days on the same hill dropped to about 5 km/h (which seems reasonable to me).

GPS phones are great ways of tracking total distance, and number of runs for the day, as well as showing your buddies the route you took if you split up. But I think they're useless for comparing top speed... :dizzy:

http://www.gpstrailblazer.com/skydiving/


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> If your going 100mph down a 45 degree slope it would track around 50mph unless something is adjusting for the slope/angle of approach.


No, it would track at ~70mph.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I've used garmin connect for my tracking, both using cell phone tracking apps, and a proper GPS watch. GPS on it's own is able to determine your elevation (remember it's triangulating or multi-angulating off satellites, so it measures how far you are away from each satellite, and calculates where the spheres line up).
> 
> Nevertheless, garmins website corrects for elevation using USGS data (as far as I know)... So it SHOULD be calculating for actual speed on the slope, not just horizontal speed.
> 
> ...


Figured out your problem. Try using MPH...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Figured out your problem. Try using MPH...


Ah the states, some of the most advanced technology in the world, but the general population hasn't caught up yet! :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Ah the states, some of the most advanced technology in the world, but the general population hasn't caught up yet! :yahoo:


Innovation is oft mocked by the unintrepid. 
:yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> No, it would track at ~70mph.


It was a plain, dumbed down example. We aren't exactly comparing math and geometry skills in this forum.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Ah the states, some of the most advanced technology in the world, but the general population hasn't caught up yet! :yahoo:



I like metric. I wish everyone here used it. Working in medicine that's almost all I use throughout the day. I just wish the speed limits in Canada And other 3rd world countries were higher than 80-100 km/h. Fucking granny driving everywhere. I'm surprised I didn't get any tickets while driving around up here. I was doing like 140-150 everywhere. Makes me feel like I'm really hauling ass though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> I like metric. I wish everyone here used it. Working in medicine that's almost all I use throughout the day. I just wish the speed limits in Canada And other 3rd world countries were higher than 80-100 km/h. Fucking granny driving everywhere. I'm surprised I didn't get any tickets while driving around up here. I was doing like 140-150 everywhere. Makes me feel like I'm really hauling ass though.


2 lane highways are usually 100 km/h in AB, and highways are 110 outside of the cities! :yahoo: I usually cruise at 125 without an issue...

I too wish we'd all adopt metric completely. I use metric when I'm woodworking now. It's a lot easier/faster multiplying and dividing whole numbers than it is fractions! Less errors means I do a better job. 

In the type of construction I'm in, it's all metric. Tonnes, cubic meters, centimetres of concrete, millimetres of tolerance on the concrete finish.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

40 years old, second year after a 11 year hiatus. Was out about 30 times this year and hit 79 straightlining down a nice chute in powder. That was fun.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This used to be the case but it really is not so much any more. As an instrument rated pilot, I use GPS for instrument approaches. Few years back, a GPS approach was considered a non precision approach because the system did not calculate vertical height and motion well. The average GPS approach had minimums that were on par with an NDB approach ( the least accurate ).
> 
> This is no longer the case as both the processing power of GPS units and the improvement in the satellite coverage has increased. A GPS unit, even a handheld or cell phone, has much greater accuracy and the panel mounted units are near perfect. Now with ground based WAAS (wide area augmentation system) these units now allow a precision glide slope approach.
> 
> ...



Isn't your pilot stuff a bad example though? I didn't get into the math because I'm averse to it...but with the exception of like fighter pilots.....doesn't most piloting involve pretty low angles? I mean what is the angle of landing approach?

Just axin.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> In any case, your cell phone GPS is likely to be within 2-3 MPH of accurate.


Then I officially hold the record for all time fastest snowboarder ever! My GPS phone recorded a max speed of 610 km/h on this particular day...

Day 3 - Nakiska E71 (Annalee 1st day) by apoutanen at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> An ILS glide slope is 3-3.5 degrees. It really isn't a speed issue, its a position issue. In an aircraft, it is indicated airspeed that is most important for flight dynamics. Ground speed is important for fuel requirement calculations. In the past, GPS was notoriously inaccurate at providing vertical position. To the point that GPS could not be used for precision approaches. On a GPS approach, the GPS altimeter could be 100-200 feet off from the aircraft's aneroid altimeter. Since a precision approach such as a cat 3 ILS, approach has minimums of under 200 feet, GPS was unsafe. Today, these errors are generally less than 25 feet so approach minimums have been lowered. While I get your point about slope angle, this improved vertical position accuracy also applies to riding applications and as a result, speed calculations are much more accurate than they were 10 years ago. In any case, your cell phone GPS is likely to be within 2-3 MPH of accurate.


+



poutanen said:


> Then I officially hold the record for all time fastest snowboarder ever! My GPS phone recorded a max speed of 610 km/h on this particular day...
> 
> Day 3 - Nakiska E71 (Annalee 1st day) by apoutanen at Garmin Connect - Details


=
LOL!

You need to slow the fuck down too!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

"elevation correction disabled"


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

In addition, all the apps run different algorithms, none of which are calibrated to each other so comparison is worthless?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Then I officially hold the record for all time fastest snowboarder ever! My GPS phone recorded a max speed of 610 km/h on this particular day...


_ It's a Bird... It's a Plane... _ Creepy one with x-ray vision...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i would trust the reading of a slopeside cop with a radar gun,kinda... gps speeds seem inaccurate, mostly exaggerated

if you are scaring yourself a bit, then you are going fast enough


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

Speed isn't very important I feel. Whats the fun in bombing runs? Maybe if your just trying to rack up the vertical or racing a group of your friends then yea. Like everyone else said, the more experience and confidence you obtain, speed will just come naturally. 

The Real test isn't bombing groomers but shredding the trees at high speed.

If you want to go really fast I'd suggest grabbing a pair of skis.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There are a couple of places on Seymour where you want to get up as much speed as possible to make it past the flats or up a hill on the other side. Baker has some of the same. It's not speed for its own sake, but I remember the first couple of times coming out of the Brockton area where it was a toss-up whether I was going to make it to the end of the bombing stretch in one piece. So even if you don't _like_ bombing, sometimes you have to be able to.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> There are a couple of places on Seymour where you want to get up as much speed as possible to make it past the flats or up a hill on the other side. Baker has some of the same. It's not speed for its own sake, but I remember the first couple of times coming out of the Brockton area where it was a toss-up whether I was going to make it to the end of the bombing stretch in one piece. So even if you don't _like_ bombing, sometimes you have to be able to.


+1
ALL the back and reds in my home resort have at least one such flat stretch or chairlift stations on elevations. It was designed for skiers with poles...  Some friends avoid the resort _becaus_ of this. You either learn to straight line or you walk. On every run. I still don't make it over all elevations... :wacko:


----------

